# What's My Type Questionnaire



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

I find myself bored and I wanted to get into analyzing with other people, so let's start.

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No stress, I just ate a lot of sugar today, and sometimes it has bad consequences, but not the ones to change my personality, just the mood. I am almost in my 21 years. I feel kinda good, a bit bored. My answers can change after some time and in some mood, sometimes because of the people I am with. I am always a bit random, a lot of rambling, and also english is not my native language.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jellybeanzgallery/25890050591/in/explore-2016-03-22/

He looks so strong, so confident. I instantly try to see how he actually lives, how his surroundings look like. I try to see in my mind where he looks, where he is going. I do not see the answer, I don't want to imagine how this scene goes elsewhere, I want to hold it as it is now in my eyes, I want to hold the impression I see. I can almost feel how his fur feels like to me. His ears is gorgeous. The background is not impressive, but maybe it should be in this way, maybe there could be red berries to give some weight to the color balance in this picture. But it is beautiful picture,as also the animal. But deep down I feel that I would not want to stand in his way.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

First, I would observe what is happening, I don't think I would have instant thoughts. In the situations like this I would feel pity that I do not know how to fix a car. In reality, I don't drive, I do not a slightest wish to do this, and I probably would not know what is happening under the hood. Probably, I would feel like this is it, we will not be there on time, and there is no way we could fix the car, at least I do not see a way. It's a shame, after all, it's my favourite musicians.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I would probably already would want to go home after stressful travel and concert full of excitement. It would depend on how much do I now the driver, how much he/she knows me, what our relationship is. Will I achieve anything by saying that I do not agree? How many people want to go to the party, how many to go home? I know from examples that I do not feel good at those kind of things, especially when my people are not with me and are doing their things, and also when I am exhausted. At the second thought, that person is a driver, maybe I would feel like I own him/her something, and also, maybe the people I am with are my best friends, and I always dreamed to have real fun with them al together, feeling good and caring for each other.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inwardly I would feel/know I do not agree with my friend, or that what he said is not right for me. My face may show that I disagree, but I am totaly not ready to get into fights because we believe in diferent things. You really have to look at the topic we are talking about to say if I would outwardly say something. Also, it depends on how much tired I am and how much I am comfortable with this person and much I know him. There are people with whom there is no point in arguing.

I can easily see that my opinion are based and subjective, based on my internal thoughts more that a lot of people I know, but this does not make me withdraw from this. Sometimes I think that I don't even see it, but I know a lot of people who does not even see this. I do not believe the world is how I see it, what I believe is right is just for me, personal. I do not ask the world to act upon this. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

It depends on what it is. Probably the right answer is I do not feel instant instinct to run in every situation that clashes with my beliefs. Sometimes if I know I will not be hurt in one way or another, I would probably do something, but again, sometimes even if you know it is bad, there is no way you can do something. I do not believe that there is always something you can do.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

The truth, my family, being free, feeling good, finding a place in this world for yourself, humanness, acting with everybody as you would want to be acted if it were you, how your heart is feeling insides. Somethings I learned from life, the gold rule was given me in my childhood, I was rased in christian household. Some of this are important to me personaly. Sometimes I had found it is easyer to tell truth that lie, in a way that I don't realy know how to lie and also woh I feel inside, how much guilt I feel in that person way. Well, they can change if it is not what I feel, if it is not what we realy need to live, if it is not important in the situation, if I need to do something other to save those things.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

I am a paradox. I am blue and red at the same time, I am calm and stressed at the same time. I am looking at how the world, others look inthe situation, who is really right, what is the truth. My mind is changeable as wind, although I have a hard time with life changes. I don't know if I ever felt love, I don't know how it feels, but I also believe that feeling love is not enough to say that you love somebody. Love alone does not change the world. Maybe I am afraid to determine that one judge and magical feeling as the thing I feel inside, because it never felt that moving and and magical, huge as I have heard. I am like a sponge for everything that happens around, even if I don't really remember things at great detail, sometimes it is enough to have some little detail in mind to be able to restore what you need. I am not the one to analyze you or judge your thoughts/decisions. I am the one to observe.

I wish I could be more logical and analyzing. I want to grasp, comprehend things better, quicker. I wish I would have an opinion in life situations, and not just wait for it to show up somewhere deep in my mind, where I need to go fishing for it. I want more analyzing than observing.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I treat them positively. Sometimes they lead me, but they are more appearing as a feeling than a hunches. I feel hunches of how people feel, but let me say that I need to be with them and get some external behaviour. Sometimes I have a gut feeling of how the story will end in the book or film, but I am nor a mistic, I need some information. I experienced some gut feelings about what will happen in one or another situation in my loved ones lives, but I can not say that for example, they will be traveling, will find their significant other and live together. When I meat the man I kissed for the first time, I knew instantly that it will never work out, no matter how much I would want that. I knew my cousins will get divorced and come home from foreign country the minute she married and took of in airplane, but this is nothing, because I had information and I could put two plus two.
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

Getting interesting information about the topic I am interested in, for example, mbti cognitive functions. Seeing that I am tagged or somebody answered me back in PerC energizes me. Talking about the things I am interested. I am a chatbox if you hook me up on something interesting, but I can look egocentric, because I can not shut up and let anybody talk in the conversation. I have to admit sometimes I am not even interested in what they say, I can not wait to speak my mind. Good and full of rich deep character story can excite me. I guess I can sume up my energizing in talking. Sometimes I get lazy and bored when other are talking about their troubles, things they experienced or when they say the same story they had told me three days again. The thing is, I understand why they do it, they want the same as I.

I get drained when I go round around with the same thing or activity. Or information. Sometimes I get exhausting trying to find my type, going through the same information without anything new. I hate tidying, trying to think about the thing I need to take and tyde next or what I did not see? Is this ok or do I need to clean this? It looks good to me, but maybe I just am used to how it looks.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I repress my thoughts, opinions, because of the fear I might be wrong or they will see me as a stupid lonely stranger. And what do I really know, maybe it is silly. And I might be silly, stupid, not know how it is in real, maybe not know details and definitions, but that does not mean my opinion is not fragile and that it is not enough for me.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

There is also bits and peaces from other day.



> 1. I might never find my type because every time I come out with some clarification that seems to make sense, after some time I become bored and search for new information about mbti, I crave for it as if it would be water in the desert. This is happening everywhere in my life - I become familiar with something, live with it, make it my thing, and then start looking for something new and exciting.
> 
> 2. I love character driven plots and hate criminal dramas. When they shoves how people kill each other in cold blood or that they need to get rid of something or that they want something more for themselves, it just gives me anxiety. Can people do this? I start to be afraid that it might happen for real. Is it happening? What if it will happen in my life? Maybe I am terrible now, because I see these things and I don't feel anything for this, I just feel afraid. I know it is not real, but real life can hit me like this. Why people can not write and shove something interesting and not involving criminals? Would this not be interesting? Are we in ancient Rome, feeling good because somebody is feeling bad and we ust watch? Could I help if anything like tis would happen? Maybe I would be an idiot around and also useless?
> 
> ...





> 1. I am not afraid of dying. I am afraid of pain, of being terrified of living in fear that I can die in terror, in pain, slowly feeling everything in my body. I am afraid of not knowing what to do, what to do if I would have hope. I am afraid of the doctors and medical things. I am afraid of sick and hurt bodies. I kinda live in denial that everything always will be ok with my body and my family. I just can take death and true nature of the bodies as a natural and acceptable thing.
> 
> 2. I know that deep down somewhere I believe that if I will find my place in this world, my thing, it all will be alright, it all will go in place. It's like if I will have anything mine to build my world around, I will feel confident in life and good. Now I don't have that and I feel just flowing around, scattered all around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Can I ask you to see this and tell what do you think? @Lord Fudgingsley, @Bitterself, @mistakenforstranger, @Kitty23, @ferroequinologist, @MessyJessie103, @KalimofDaybreak, @Prada, @myst91 ?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How do you act when stressed? What goes through your mind?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Hm, I was always interested in how inferior Ne works in others, because if I have it, it is different. I can see what can go wrong or where things can get nasty, but not every damn possibility, I don't even have information to do this. The other day I needed to go to this person to get his signature to my school. The first time I did this, it was not that great. This time I felt on edge all the time. I can not say I imagined what can go wrong, I do not see that my inferior manifests in tangible manner, I was just afraid I have no idea how everything will go, I did not really had a plan or everything put down in its place. I was in abstract fear that I don't know how this will be. This day I needed to go to bank, and it happened again. But the thing is, I can beat this stressful fear. I let my anger take control over me and lead with it. I become angry, nasty and I tell myself that I do not care how this will end, that I will sort it out later if something will be wrong.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

I can no answer you now, but this is a bit from another thread, and it pretty much sums upme in stressful sutuation.


> Hm, I was always interested in how inferior Ne works in others, because if I have it, it is different. I can see what can go wrong or where things can get nasty, but not every damn possibility, I don't even have information to do this. The other day I needed to go to this person to get his signature to my school. The first time I did this, it was not that great. This time I felt on edge all the time. I can not say I imagined what can go wrong, I do not see that my inferior manifests in tangible manner, I was just afraid I have no idea how everything will go, I did not really had a plan or everything put down in its place. I was in abstract fear that I don't know how this will be. This day I needed to go to bank, and it happened again. But the thing is, I can beat this stressful fear. I let my anger take control over me and lead with it. I become angry, nasty and I tell myself that I do not care how this will end, that I will sort it out later if something will be wrong.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Agniete
IxFJ. I'm not that good at detecting Si and Ni, but I think I saw more Ni, so INFJ. And to be honest, a lot of what you said is like me.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Bitterself said:


> @Agniete
> IxFJ. I'm not that good at detecting Si and Ni, but I think I saw more Ni, so INFJ. And to be honest, a lot of what you said is like me.


Thank you for writing me back. I appreciate it.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@soul_searching, maybe you would have a minute?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm still stuck between ISFJ and INFP for you, even after reading your questionnaire. I do feel like you're more "N" than "S" though. There's an explosive amount of Fi, but I do detect some Fe.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

soul_searching said:


> I'm still stuck between ISFJ and INFP for you, even after reading your questionnaire. I do feel like you're more "N" than "S" though. There's an explosive amount of Fi, but I do detect some Fe.


Thank you.

Can I ask you how you see personally see Fe and Fi? This is probably my biggest question in typing. Sometimes I think I am Fe, and than there comes some Fi. :smile-new:


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Examples of Fi to me: 

"I am like a sponge for everything that happens around, even if I don't really remember things at great detail, sometimes it is enough to have some little detail in mind to be able to restore what you need. I am not the one to analyze you or judge your thoughts/decisions. I am the one to observe."
The fact that you remember what suits you screamed Fi to me. And the fact that you don't judge or analyze anyone else - I'm actually the opposite, that's how I can detect this as being Fi. I'm one to analyze and even judge people, sometimes to a fault. I sometimes fault people for not handling situations in a fashion I'd deem appropriate. - Because my energy is focused externally, wondering about people and their reactions. You I'd imagine, view everyone as individuals and expect them to act according to their own values, not your (external) values.

"I repress my thoughts, opinions, because of the fear I might be wrong or they will see me as a stupid lonely stranger."
I'd imagine a Fe answer would be that you repress your thoughts, feelings, and opinions because you're afraid of how you're going to make someone else feel. Your answer was very internal based.

*stay tuned for my Fe examples, about to leave work.*


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

soul_searching said:


> Examples of Fi to me:
> 
> "I am like a sponge for everything that happens around, even if I don't really remember things at great detail, sometimes it is enough to have some little detail in mind to be able to restore what you need. I am not the one to analyze you or judge your thoughts/decisions. I am the one to observe."
> The fact that you remember what suits you screamed Fi to me. And the fact that you don't judge or analyze anyone else - I'm actually the opposite, that's how I can detect this as being Fi. I'm one to analyze and even judge people, sometimes to a fault. I sometimes fault people for not handling situations in a fashion I'd deem appropriate. - Because my energy is focused externally, wondering about people and their reactions. You I'd imagine, view everyone as individuals and expect them to act according to their own values, not your (external) values.
> ...


I am waiting for Fe 

This is interesting, I didn't thought that Fe is that much judgmental. I thought it is directing your "energy" outside yourself and seeing people, seeing how they feel and acting in order to make sure everybody is ok, are feeling good, are not offended of what you personally think about, what is your opinions, and also feeling emotions when they are in front of you, when you interact. Ha, when I start to think about the appropriate ways somebody should act or I should act, it frustrates me. But I guess this still can be Fe.

Can I ask about the thinking functions? What do you think about them. Your point of view intrigues me, if I can it.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@Agniete 

Which fictional characters do you identify with?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> @Agniete
> 
> Which fictional characters do you identify with?


Oh, I like this question, also, I don't get instantly where it is going. That's good.

I instantly find it hard to separate the ones I identify with and the ones I like. 

A few days back I saw again The princess diaries 2, and I admit, I can watch this movie again and again with some other films that doesn't irritate me. I instantly felt connection with Mia in this part. She was warm hearted, did not only think about herself, had to make a choice. At these days I really like fiction where a protagonists has to decide, make a decision between two or more. I like to see how they process their choice, how they make final call, and I have to admit I hate when situation just builds up and makes them see the white and black. I like them to make their decision on their own, no matter the situation.

Also, I saw myself in how Mia made some pretty stupid decisions just because she wanted or feel it. I could identify with how she takes things from others, how she deals with people, even if I am not that much skilled or confident in this area of life.

I strongly felt connection with iZombie Liv in the first episode, than I lost it. She was in a same place I am now in my life. I have no idea how to deal with my situation, with who I am. I have no idea what I need to do, and I don't really see any way to solve it. Seeing her I felt... Understood. I talk about how I feel or about my problems so maybe others could give me some perspective from another point of view, maybe they would understand and help me to solve it, but I did not find that any of the people I know could do this. I get more heartbroken, they judge first, instead to listen and at least say they try to understand it from my point of view. When I was a kid, I used to dream about my significant other listen to me and being able to understand, care about my emotions, but in first place, sometimes even I know my emotions are stupid, second, it probably is not possible. Sorry, rambling.

I could identify with Eragon from Christopher Paolini books, not the movie. I am young, I feel the pressure from others to act as you need to act, smart, logically, knowing all, understanding the world and its' system. I always found it to much for a young person, especially when he had to save everybody. I would had gotten a panic attack in his place. 

Maybe I could find some more, if you would need.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I talk about how I feel or about my problems so maybe others could give me some perspective from another point of view, maybe they would understand and help me to solve it, but I did not find that any of the people I know could do this.


Sounds like Fe 



> I strongly felt connection with iZombie Liv in the first episode, than I lost it.


Olivia Moore is typed as an ISFJ: iZombie: Olivia Moore [ISFJ] - Funky MBTI in Fiction



> I could identify with Eragon from Christopher Paolini books, not the movie. I am young, I feel the pressure from others to act as you need to act, smart, logically, knowing all, understanding the world and its' system. I always found it to much for a young person, especially when he had to save everybody. I would had gotten a panic attack in his place.


Feeling pressure to act a certain way could be your Fe. Do you also want to save "everyone"? This could be Fe. Fi is usually more specific about who it saves. Maybe the panic part is inferior Ne. 



> Sorry, rambling.


Could be your Ne. 

I've seen Mia from princess diaries typed as ESFJ before: The Princess Diaries: Mia Thermopolis [ESFJ] ... - Funky MBTI in Fiction



> I instantly felt connection with Mia in this part. She was warm hearted, did not only think about herself, had to make a choice. At these days I really like fiction where a protagonists has to decide, make a decision between two or more. I like to see how they process their choice, how they make final call, and I have to admit I hate when situation just builds up and makes them see the white and black. I like them to make their decision on their own, no matter the situation.


Sounds like Mia uses Fe. Making decisions easily is connected to judging and Fe is a judging function. Sounds like you prefer using Fe over Fi. Fe sees things broad so it's not black and white like Fi is. 

So I'm thinking you might be an XSFJ. What do you think?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

@Agniete , Don't know if you have maybe already read this, but here is an article on inferior Ne that you can see if you relate to.

Inferior Ne of ISJ

Inferior Extraverted Intuition seems to color the everyday personality of Introverted Sensing types. They see themselves and are seen by others as worriers.They are ready to notice and comment on negative possibilities even in everyday, nonstressful situations. A new plan, a previously unexperienced event—anything new—is likely to elicit a list of all the many negative possibilities or all the many things that might go wrong. Anything that is not grounded in past or present experience is suspect. In a work situation, Introverted Sensing types’ focus on the negative may prove frustrating to their Intuitive colleagues, who may see them as impossibly rigid and stodgy. They may, however, merely need time to reflect and recognize the connections between anticipated new experiences and the known past. Once that connection is made, the ISTJ or ISFJ can be comfortable pursuing actions that initially may have seemed potentially dangerous. Colleagues who can be helpful in providing such connections will likely find the effort quite successful.​
Inferior Te of IFP - to check for the INFP possibility

You might relate somewhat to both, but there should be one that stands out to you. If neither stands out to you, you might be neither ISJ nor IFP.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@counterintuitive 

I love your avatar


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

@Agniete

I'm picking up a pretty strong INFJ vibe from you. Really, it was there in your answer to the first question: that is Ni, no doubt about it--imagining possibilities from the perspective of the deer. I've mentioned my concept of the "perspective jump" in other posts around here, but what you wrote is exactly that. Even though you mentioned some external things, like what he might be seeing, you still had a strong inward focus there: what is the buck thinking, where is he going, that sort of thing.

So I definitely think that Ni is in your function stack, and I want to say either dominant or auxiliary. Since you seem introverted, I'm going to with dominant, although I wouldn't rule "quiet ENFJ" out as a possibility, although really your attitude isn't a question of which function is first, your dominant function is a question of which attitude you are.

It seems like you have an intellectual streak, and you definitely maintain a strong reflective distance from most situations, whether they are external or internal, and both of those seems to be a combination of Ni and Ti.

You definitely seem to filter information based on its value to you, so you're probably a feeler. I find it interesting that your response if a car broke down would be to feel bad you weren't of more use. That seems to be Fe to me, and there are other things that you've written here that reinforce a communally-focused, harmonizing mindset. I disagree with those who have said you seem Fi; Fi-Te tends to deal with others more impersonally and clinically (Te), and deals with itself personally (Fi). Fi is going to process its own emotions apart from how that makes others feel. Conversely, Ti-Fe deals with others personally (Fe) and with itself impersonally (Ti). Fe is going to consider the reaction of others first and what it said might make them feel, and it's going to be more rational and clinical with their own inner world. For instance, just thinking of an example between myself and my sister (ESFP), I would be far more inclined to question whether or not an emotion is "right" to have or not, whereas she takes for granted that all emotions are okay all the time. You don't strike me as the type of person who prioritizes the genuineness of your feelings over the impact they might have on others, which would rule out Fi in my mind.

So I see the Ni and Fe, and since you don't seem extraverted, my best guess is INFJ.

Feel free to ask anymore questions!


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> @Agniete
> 
> I'm picking up a pretty strong INFJ vibe from you. Really, it was there in your answer to the first question: that is Ni, no doubt about it--imagining possibilities from the perspective of the deer. I've mentioned my concept of the "perspective jump" in other posts around here, but what you wrote is exactly that. Even though you mentioned some external things, like what he might be seeing, you still had a strong inward focus there: what is the buck thinking, where is he going, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time and thoughts. As you probably see, you are not the only one seeing Ni in me. I talked with one of the INFJ and also gave him questions. I don't know if the people here are typed correctly, but if he is, than I see a bit of differences. I do not believe and do not use planing, long or short term, I just like to get the glimpse of what is probably going to happen from what I know, from the facts I gathered. I am a sponge for information all around me. I thought it was more Si, but now I don't think so strongly. I do not believe that your mind can say what will happen, as Sherlock Holmes or Hanibal could see that and manipulate events. You gather information and then can predict what could happen. If the man cheated on ex, why he is not going to do it to you? But yeah, sometimes the thought of what could happen builds without a lot of my attention. It happens to be that I do not want to say that if the couple are always fighting, they will break up, but somehow deep I knew that my cousin and her man will. 

I am more in tune with my surounding, I always know what is happening around me. I already used these examples talking to one of the users, but this is not the things to hide. For example, my puppy did his thing on the carpet, in the spot I could not see, but I instantly felt the smell of wet and warm carpet, puppy thing. I knew what was going on in mu friends house better than she did. I am always atuned to my suroundings. I hear, smell, see, notice if something seems changed. I knew to whom my froends mother was talking to before my friend even noticed the fact of her mother talking alone, just because I hear everything and take notice. But maybe it was because of the unfamiliar suroundings, I do not know. 

Until today I don't really understand Fe and Fi, how and why they are different. I needed to see it in a system that makes sense, in a Ti way, and today I finded what I was looking for. I will link it later, I write on the phone, if you don't mind. 

Still think I could be Ni?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Agniete said:


> Thank you for your time and thoughts. As you probably see, you are not the only one seeing Ni in me. I talked with one of the INFJ and also gave him questions. I don't know if the people here are typed correctly, but if he is, than I see a bit of differences. I do not believe and do not use planing, long or short term, I just like to get the glimpse of what is probably going to happen from what I know, from the facts I gathered. I am a sponge for information all around me. I thought it was more Si, but now I don't think so strongly. I do not believe that your mind can say what will happen, as Sherlock Holmes or Hanibal could see that and manipulate events. You gather information and then can predict what could happen. If the man cheated on ex, why he is not going to do it to you? But yeah, sometimes the thought of what could happen builds without a lot of my attention. It happens to be that I do not want to say that if the couple are always fighting, they will break up, but somehow deep I knew that my cousin and her man will.
> 
> I am more in tune with my surounding, I always know what is happening around me. I already used these examples talking to one of the users, but this is not the things to hide. For example, my puppy did his thing on the carpet, in the spot I could not see, but I instantly felt the smell of wet and warm carpet, puppy thing. I knew what was going on in mu friends house better than she did. I am always atuned to my suroundings. I hear, smell, see, notice if something seems changed. I knew to whom my froends mother was talking to before my friend even noticed the fact of her mother talking alone, just because I hear everything and take notice. But maybe it was because of the unfamiliar suroundings, I do not know.
> 
> ...


I agree with others, and believe you're an Fe-user. My guess would be xSFJ, because your focus is more on sensory details rather than abstractions of the information, and noticing that it has changed. You also use the example of past precedent (He cheated on ex, so he will cheat again) to "predict" what will happen. I see this more in Si, because they rely on the past for their understanding more than Ni-doms do. Another guess would be ENFJ, because of Se being higher in the stacking and noticing your surroundings, but I think xSFJ is more likely.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Sounds like Fe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I am not wanting to save everyone, I find myself wanting to get the truth done. I hate it when I see somebody hurt by something wrong, not fare.

Inferior Ne is not really what I experience in stress. I do not consciously think about every way this or that could get doomed. Its more of I have no idea what to do next, I have no idea how it will be. This makes me panic. Maybe this could be undeveloped inferior Ne unable to get into the real world, but I doubt so.

Yes, Mia uses Fe. In the first movie it is imature, judging harshly everyone and everything. She is more like Mia from the book, whitch one I hate, she is the one of those YA character that irritatescthe s***** out of you and are not able to see themselves. But the Mia in the srcond movie does freely what I repres because of my suroundings. She can do stupid decisiouns, she has people who care about her emotions, happiness and life. In reallity, you are left alone to make your stupid misstakes and experience consecuences, and people, even the ones who are your dearests, will look at you, say how stupid you are and judge, after all, you made that misstake alone. She is free, and I can see myself in her, as in Rapunzel from Tangled, if I would be free. Thats strange, I guess.

Yeah, I use Fe. My morality comes from the situation I observe, not internal system I could base it on.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

counterintuitive said:


> @Agniete , Don't know if you have maybe already read this, but here is an article on inferior Ne that you can see if you relate to.
> 
> Inferior Ne of ISJ
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have to admit I have read almost all of these posts about almost all of the inferior functions I believed I could have, except inferior Fi, Se and Fe. I am not a thinking type, I knew this from the start. I could relate to inferior Si, a little bit of Ti and Te, and not much from Ni or Ne. I just dodn't find any of that coloring my every day life. These are mostly behaviours that somebody captured for the same dominant function, but not really a pattern that people think in. Don't take it personaly, it is just me, I still apreaciate your time and response, it still made me read everything again and thought about it.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Oh no, I am not wanting to save everyone, I find myself wanting to get the truth done. I hate it when I see somebody hurt by something wrong, not fare.


Ok. 



> Inferior Ne is not really what I experience in stress. I do not consciously think about every way this or that could get doomed. *Its more of I have no idea what to do next, I have no idea how it will be. This makes me panic. Maybe this could be undeveloped inferior Ne unable to get into the real world, but I doubt so*.


It sounds like inferior Ne though just worded differently (the bolded part). And having no idea what to do next or how it will be which makes you panic makes me doubt strong Ni for you. Sounds like inferior Ne to me. 



> Yes, Mia uses Fe. In the first movie it is imature, judging harshly everyone and everything. She is more like Mia from the book, whitch one I hate, she is the one of those YA character that irritatescthe s***** out of you and are not able to see themselves. But the Mia in the srcond movie does freely what I repres because of my suroundings. She can do stupid decisiouns, she has people who care about her emotions, happiness and life. In reallity, you are left alone to make your stupid misstakes and experience consecuences, and people, even the ones who are your dearests, will look at you, say how stupid you are and judge, after all, you made that misstake alone. She is free, and I can see myself in her, as in Rapunzel from Tangled, if I would be free. Thats strange, I guess.


Ok. 



> Yeah, I use Fe. My morality comes from the situation I observe, not internal system I could base it on.


Ah ok. So that that narrows down your type. I also see Fe over Fi for you. 



> I am not a thinking type, I knew this from the start.


I'm still seeing XSFJ for you, especially since you know you are not a thinking type.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Agniete said:


> Thank you for your time and thoughts. As you probably see, you are not the only one seeing Ni in me. I talked with one of the INFJ and also gave him questions. I don't know if the people here are typed correctly, but if he is, than I see a bit of differences. I do not believe and do not use planing, long or short term, I just like to get the glimpse of what is probably going to happen from what I know, from the facts I gathered. I am a sponge for information all around me. I thought it was more Si, but now I don't think so strongly. I do not believe that your mind can say what will happen, as Sherlock Holmes or Hanibal could see that and manipulate events. You gather information and then can predict what could happen. If the man cheated on ex, why he is not going to do it to you? But yeah, sometimes the thought of what could happen builds without a lot of my attention. It happens to be that I do not want to say that if the couple are always fighting, they will break up, but somehow deep I knew that my cousin and her man will.


Misconception #398372 about Ni: INxJs are intentional planners. Sigh. This one comes from the J stereotype about being intentional and planned, and many INxJs _are_ like that, I'm not saying that they aren't. However, as a perceiving function, the act of intentional planning is not part of what Ni does. The Ni-dom might "see" a plan, so to speak, but they will not intentionally figure out what they should be doing. Instead, they'll just have an intuitive sense of how things will go. When I write a song, I generally have an idea about how I want to it to be shaped, what key it should be in, some ideas about what I want it to do, but I never plan beyond that. At some point in the creative process I'll catch a vision of the song and write that out, and it becomes clearer and easier the longer I've had a song in my head. At most I'll spend a couple of hours just writing my thoughts down, but after that I rarely make any revisions because I've already expressed my idea. If you're like me, and many INxJs are, you probably tend towards the more "P" side of the spectrum, but that isn't because you aren't Ni-dom, and it in fact might be _because_ of a powerful Ni that you haven't balanced out with a judging function, which makes sense for your age.

But all that aside, my point is that just being a calculated person doesn't necessarily mean anything for your type because there can be a lot of reasons why a person acts a certain way. However, this doesn't mean that Ni isn't forward-focused; it very much is. But the forward focus tends to manifest differently than most people would think. For example, INxJs (especially INFJs) tend to let their minds live in the future to an extent, dreaming about their goals or things that they want to happen that haven't happened yet. INFPs might do the same thing, but the difference is usually that an INFP will be more active in constructing their thoughts in this way (Fi prompts them to ask, "What do I want to happen," essentially), whereas INFJs are more receptive to whatever future their brains give them. They might have an emotional reaction to that future, and they might then start thinking about how to avert a negative future or ensure a positive one, but the first step is always passive perception, whereas an INFP's first step is going to ask their Fi about what they want or would not want to happen, and then their intuition takes over from there. In INFJs, the process is reversed.

Note that none of what I said includes making detailed plans about the future. INxJs are dominated by their perceiving function, Ni. To actively create a plan for their lives would be an effort of probably all four functions, sorting through the ideas that come to mind (Ni) based on their own values and what makes most logical sense (F and T), and making their goals a reality (Se). This INFJ you talked to also probably enjoys the planning process, and thus he readily makes plans. Not all INxJs do that, and some of them, like myself, are content to think about other things that interest us more and just have loose plans that can be changed if need be. If you asked me, I would say that having very specific plans is a bad idea because you can get too married to your goals and will be disappointed if they cannot be achieved. Not that I'm saying I'd prefer to improvise my life--heavens I would not. All I'm saying is that the extent to which one plans is going to vary from person to person based on what they want in life.

As for your sponginess, whether or not that is Ni depends. What you described is a good metaphor for the Se-Ni process, taking in external information and then extrapolating from there. Of course, it could also be Si-Ne, being more aware of the physical environment instead of information beyond the senses.

As introverted functions, both Si and Ni are abstract. The essential difference between the two is, and this is rather trite, that one is sensation and one is intuition. I've found this difference is most pronounced in the following example. You've probably heard before that Si and Ni both have a worldview quality, that they will in some way form someone's perspective on life. While I think that putting it like that is not the most technically correct way of putting it, it will suffice for my purposes. First we must understand something about both functions: they are both very open-minded. As perceiving functions, they are receptive to information and respond to it regardless of what their thoughts are about it. However, as the stereotype goes, ISxJs are conservative and close-minded, which seem to conflict with their very nature as perceiving types, and you don't hear that sort of thing about INxJs at all. The difference is in the approach which Si and Ni employ to arrive at conclusions. Si is, for lack of a better term, concrete about it information. While it doesn't just focus on the physical, it prefers to stick to what it knows. For a sensor, Se or Si, they prefer to be grounded in what is easily observable or apparent, what they would consider "fact". In an extraverted sensate, this tendency will manifest as an unwillingness to acknowledge something unless it has practical, real world being or impact (a good example of this would be an argument I had with my ESFP friend about what mental illness is. He was convinced that a mental illness had to "exist" in some sense, that a person could have it or not, but I was arguing from the perspective that "having" a mental illness isn't the same as having something like a virus; someone is afflicted by mental illness if they meet certain criteria, which is incidentally the route that most psychology takes since we can't empirically say that a mental illness exists in the traditional sense). In the same way, Si types are unlikely to be receptive to new information if their experience (or the experience of others) has taught them that it should not be trusted. In any case, their thoughts about something are going to be grounded in some way. This gives them a tendency to look at their worldviews are concrete TRUTH because their experience has taught them what works and what doesn't. However, they can still be open-minded if their experience teaches them that something else might work in different circumstances. Of course, this mentality does sort of lend itself towards learning things only by experience (and many young ISxJs probably exhibit some very ESxP qualities in this respect because things just aren't real for them until they've tried it on their own). Hence the conservative and traditional stereotype. As ISxJs mature, they will probably learn to think about things that are beyond their own experience, but I doubt it ever becomes pleasant for them. This is probably the reason for why there are so few sensing philosophers. Unlike sensation, intuition is not grounded in what it knows, and it resists being fettered in such a way. Intuition naturally focuses on things beyond our conscious experience, which is why INxJs will sometimes be stereotyped as being dreamy or otherworldly. In a very literal way, their focus is not on the waking world of which all people are aware. In addition to this way, INxJs are often seen as being reformers of some kind, unafraid to challenge the old way of doing things in order to create a better system. This is because of their intuition: the worldview of an Ni-dom is much more fluid and dynamic than that of an ISxJ; rather than staying solely within their own experience, Ni-doms will consider other possibilities, or to put it more simply, they'll consider the gaps in their own experience rather than what their experience has taught them. This naturally makes them more apparently open-minded because they don't ground their thoughts in theirr experiences, and thus remain open to the possibility that their experience isn't exhaustive or is otherwise limited. I'm not doing a great job of explaining this, but I hope the meaning is coming across. Essentially the difference is that Si won't easily be swayed by logic other things they might consider flights of fancy, whereas Ni lives in those flights of fancy and is constantly reforming its worldview as it learns. Really, the reason that Si-doms don't easily reform their worldview is because it is unlikely that they will experience a wide variety of things over the course of their life, and therefore limit their views, whereas Ni can very easily be swayed by logic and other abstractions because they perceive things beyond every day experience. In fact, the Ni-dom might deny what they have experienced when their build their worldview because it doesn't line up with their intuitive perceptions.

I'm sorry for that doctoral thesis. I had no idea it would be as long as it is.



Agniete said:


> I am more in tune with my surounding, I always know what is happening around me. I already used these examples talking to one of the users, but this is not the things to hide. For example, my puppy did his thing on the carpet, in the spot I could not see, but I instantly felt the smell of wet and warm carpet, puppy thing. I knew what was going on in mu friends house better than she did. I am always atuned to my suroundings. I hear, smell, see, notice if something seems changed. I knew to whom my froends mother was talking to before my friend even noticed the fact of her mother talking alone, just because I hear everything and take notice. But maybe it was because of the unfamiliar suroundings, I do not know.


The focus on external sensations seems to be Se, so I have two (surprisingly concise) thoughts on this. 1) Are you only aware of these sorts of things when they've changed? If so, that could be a manifestation of inferior Se. 2) It's also possible that this is Si, depending on why you're aware of when something is changed. Do you know what causes you to become aware of it?



Agniete said:


> Until today I don't really understand Fe and Fi, how and why they are different. I needed to see it in a system that makes sense, in a Ti way, and today I finded what I was looking for. I will link it later, I write on the phone, if you don't mind.


That's perfectly fine.



Agniete said:


> Still think I could be Ni?


Perhaps. Depends on your responses to what I've said here.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> Misconception #398372 about Ni: INxJs are intentional planners. Sigh. This one comes from the J stereotype about being intentional and planned, and many INxJs _are_ like that, I'm not saying that they aren't. However, as a perceiving function, the act of intentional planning is not part of what Ni does. The Ni-dom might "see" a plan, so to speak, but they will not intentionally figure out what they should be doing. Instead, they'll just have an intuitive sense of how things will go. When I write a song, I generally have an idea about how I want to it to be shaped, what key it should be in, some ideas about what I want it to do, but I never plan beyond that. At some point in the creative process I'll catch a vision of the song and write that out, and it becomes clearer and easier the longer I've had a song in my head. At most I'll spend a couple of hours just writing my thoughts down, but after that I rarely make any revisions because I've already expressed my idea. If you're like me, and many INxJs are, you probably tend towards the more "P" side of the spectrum, but that isn't because you aren't Ni-dom, and it in fact might be _because_ of a powerful Ni that you haven't balanced out with a judging function, which makes sense for your age.
> 
> But all that aside, my point is that just being a calculated person doesn't necessarily mean anything for your type because there can be a lot of reasons why a person acts a certain way. However, this doesn't mean that Ni isn't forward-focused; it very much is. But the forward focus tends to manifest differently than most people would think. For example, INxJs (especially INFJs) tend to let their minds live in the future to an extent, dreaming about their goals or things that they want to happen that haven't happened yet. INFPs might do the same thing, but the difference is usually that an INFP will be more active in constructing their thoughts in this way (Fi prompts them to ask, "What do I want to happen," essentially), whereas INFJs are more receptive to whatever future their brains give them. They might have an emotional reaction to that future, and they might then start thinking about how to avert a negative future or ensure a positive one, but the first step is always passive perception, whereas an INFP's first step is going to ask their Fi about what they want or would not want to happen, and then their intuition takes over from there. In INFJs, the process is reversed.
> 
> ...


Excellent, as always! Yes, whenever I talk with Si-doms about something, they stress what they see are the "facts" of the situation, while I see it as one interpretation. It's not that I'll ignore the facts, but I don't really see them as "facts" per se, because reality is fluid. When trying to convince me of something, they'll say, "These are the facts," while I stubbornly say, "That's only your view," and it leads to quite a few misunderstandings.

I'll quote Ni-dom Nietzsche who said, "There are no facts, only interpretations."


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Fi vs Fe - This made me see Fe in me, when everyrhing just tallked about how Fe is group harmony.

No worries, I like it. I like your thoughts, I like that you are free from stereotypes BS, I find myself hanging on them sometimes, believing in some of them, probably because there are not enough information, at least in my surroundings, or maybe just because sometimes I am lazy to think deeper. Let's get on with this.



> they'll just have an intuitive sense of how things will go


 - YES.



> When I write a song, I generally have an idea about how I want to it to be shaped, what key it should be in, some ideas about what I want it to do, but I never plan beyond that. At some point in the creative process I'll catch a vision of the song and write that out


 - YES, the other part of the sentence is mostly NO.



> At most I'll spend a couple of hours just writing my thoughts down, but after that I rarely make any revisions because I've already expressed my idea


- YES, so much YES.



> being a calculated person doesn't necessarily mean anything for your type because there can be a lot of reasons why a person acts a certain way


 - I was waiting for this the whole my MBTI life, but I am still afraid of this being not true.



> INxJs (especially INFJs) tend to let their minds live in the future to an extent, dreaming about their goals or things that they want to happen that haven't happened yet.


 - I guess yes, what else you can dream about?



> INFP will be more active in constructing their thoughts in this way (Fi prompts them to ask, "What do I want to happen," essentially), whereas INFJs are more receptive to whatever future their brains give them


 - this time more point to INFP. I don't really care about whatever, I care more about specific dreams, what I would want to happen.



> If you asked me, I would say that having very specific plans is a bad idea because you can get too married to your goals and will be disappointed if they cannot be achieved.


 I probably do this. If I find myself wanting anything, I need to get it, in some way or another. Even if I don't get it, I could be craving and thinking about it the rest of my life. For example, I had a dream of musical career, being an artist, I did not pursue them out of fear, but I still think about it. Even if I had a bad experience, after some time I began to wonder in the same path again, but this might not be related to type.



> As for your sponginess, whether or not that is Ni depends. What you described is a good metaphor for the Se-Ni process, taking in external information and then extrapolating from there. Of course, it could also be Si-Ne, being more aware of the physical environment instead of information beyond the senses.


 This is interesting, I have to think about this more.



> they are both very open-minded.


 I have read that they both are in some way or another afraid of the world being a waste and unfamiliar place. Maybe i'm not those exact words, but something along the lines.



> This gives them a tendency to look at their worldviews are concrete TRUTH because their experience has taught them what works and what doesn't.


 It sounds strange that [people think like this, that what they see and think are absolute and truth, and I would want to say I don't do that, but I see how it irritates me when somebody does this, and I am starting to think that maybe I do this to, just am not able to notice.



> and many young ISxJs probably exhibit some very ESxP qualities in this respect because things just aren't real for them until they've tried it on their own


 If I am ISFJ, I can asure you this is the truest truth I ever heard about young ISFJs.



> The focus on external sensations seems to be Se, so I have two (surprisingly concise) thoughts on this. 1) Are you only aware of these sorts of things when they've changed? If so, that could be a manifestation of inferior Se. 2) It's also possible that this is Si, depending on why you're aware of when something is changed. Do you know what causes you to become aware of it?


 1) Nope. I am almost always like that. I even have a hard time reading in public or with noyse. I had a hard time writing or reading in class, I was surrounded by people and always were attuned to what was happening around. I can not say I notice every noyse, some of them are just not worth my time. If something changed, I notice, for example, my mother changed the glass for sugar. I saw that something is of, I had no tangible idea, but it seemed that the form is not the same, whe way my arm grabbed it and holded was not the same as previous times when I was opening it. I might not notice the smell or taste changes. My mother always knows if the meat or vegetable is fresh, I don't, to me it is just meh, some food, it is good, or it is not. I notice if you put something out of order, I always feel like I am being paranoic, but I almost always am right.
2) This comes as my natural coping with the world. I observe and see, feel the world, take information in, do not do with it until the need calls. I believe I mostly use Ti for this, but probably it is not in that much good shape for me to be Scherlock Holmes, it means I am not a thinking type. If I need to decide on values in a situation, I mostly look at what is happening, what are objective information regarding these values, as I see this being a Fe, but not sure, because I could also detect Te - being nice, kind and pleasant in order to get something I need. I always know that if I speak my mind, if I say what I think or do not as people want, the hell could break, for me or for all of us, so I hold for myself, and always still quetly do what I want or act in a way I think. In an unknown territory, as for example, in my friends appartment, I always want to know what is happening around me, I want to be attuned to not miss anything and be caught by surprise of something relevant happening. Maybe. I don't really find an answer to this. I know that when I was living with my cousin in one appartment, I was always attuned to what was happening in her room. It would probably be verry easy for me to be nousy, if I ever would want to be. Maybe thats just good hearing.

I hope you will find something interesting and useful in this mix of my writing. What do you think?


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Excellent, as always!


Thanks! I'm glad this is good stuff.



mistakenforstranger said:


> Yes, whenever I talk with Si-doms about something, they stress what they see are the "facts" of the situation, while I see it as one interpretation. It's not that I'll ignore the facts, but I don't really see them as "facts" per se, because reality is fluid. When trying to convince me of something, they'll say, "These are the facts," while I stubbornly say, "That's only your view," and it leads to quite a few misunderstandings.
> 
> I'll quote Ni-dom Nietzsche who said, "There are no facts, only interpretations."


And once again, you manage to condense my thoughts quite well. As with my example from my ESFP friend, the point of conflict there was that he saw mental illness as actually existing (betraying the extraverted bias), but he spoke as if it was a deformity or something else that has a physical presence, and I was thinking about it from the perspective of, "This is what psychologists mean when we say someone has a mental illness: they exhibit mental traits that consistently and negatively affect the work, home, and personal life." So when we had our discussion, we were thinking about two totally different things. He wanted to be able to definitively say that a person could have a mental illness and that it could be cured, but I was saying that there was no "having" it in the first place, the question was whether or not it had adverse effects in their life, so someone could exhibit schizophrenic traits but still not be clinically schizophrenic. Our communication broke down as a result.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Agniete said:


> Fi vs Fe - This made me see Fe in me, when everyrhing just tallked about how Fe is group harmony.


Yes, that's a good way of putting it.



Agniete said:


> No worries, I like it. I like your thoughts, I like that you are free from stereotypes BS, I find myself hanging on them sometimes, believing in some of them, probably because there are not enough information, at least in my surroundings, or maybe just because sometimes I am lazy to think deeper. Let's get on with this.


I'm glad I'm being helpful, but I will also say that anything I write is going to have an INFJ bias to it. Whenever I try to describe functions beyond my own (Ni, Fe, Ti, and Se), I can see how those functions are influencing my perceptions of their opposite. For example, if I go on for long enough, my Si descriptions will turn into a sort of Si-Se hybrid that I find undesirable. I didn't get there in my last post, but you should also be aware that this is just one take on the functions that tends to slip back into its own perspectives. I guess if you're understanding it, that says something about you, though.



Agniete said:


> - YES. _(To the intuitive sense)_


Would seem to point to a preferred intuition.



Agniete said:


> - YES, the other part of the sentence is mostly NO. _(Having a general idea/getting a vision later in the process)_


Admittedly, the latter part doesn't always happen, but it is nice when it does. As for the first part, that could be more than one thing, but it could point to Ni. Would describe it as having a vision for the project? You don't necessarily know everything about it, but you know essentially the major points?



Agniete said:


> - YES, so much YES. _(Writing down all of your thoughts and then never looking at them again)_


In his memoir, _On Writing_, Stephen King said that when he writes a novel, he conceives of it at once and then writes it down. No planning or anything like that, he just writes it all. King is probably an INxJ (not sure about T or F, I can see it going either way), and this is sort of the same idea here. Granted, King probably revises his work, and I could stand to do that more myself, but the initial expression of the idea is a spontaneous burst of inspiration. When I'm writing, for instance, I don't just write the whole thing like King does (because I _seriously_ overthink writing), but I will type out a few paragraphs about the general idea and begin planning after letting the idea simmer in my head for a bit. This sort of behavior generally points to Ni. Sort in the vein of those "ah-ha" moments, which, while I normally speak out against defining Ni by that, it is nonetheless an aspect of Ni.



Agniete said:


> - I was waiting for this the whole my MBTI life, but I am still afraid of this being not true.


I'm fairly certain of my correctness on these points, but anyone wants to correct me, please do by all means. If you're relating really strongly to stuff so far, I'd be inclined to call you an INFJ. I see no practical reason for you wouldn't be.



Agniete said:


> - I guess yes, what else you can dream about?


Anything. I just threw out the things that normally cross my mind. I'm single, but I often find myself thinking about what it would be like to be in a relationship/married. I often entertain the idea of traveling with my girlfriend (my INTJ friend and I have plans anyway), and I've even planned how I'm would propose to her (yes, I'm a huge romantic dork, I know ). Beyond that, sometimes I find myself imagining what it would be like to be a successful author or composer answering questions at an interview or book signing or whatever. Really the question isn't so much what you dream about, but whether you find yourself dreaming at all.



Agniete said:


> - this time more point to INFP. I don't really care about whatever, I care more about specific dreams, what I would want to happen.


Is this a more active process of you daydreaming or do your daydreams sort of come to you without warning?



Agniete said:


> I probably do this. If I find myself wanting anything, I need to get it, in some way or another. Even if I don't get it, I could be craving and thinking about it the rest of my life. For example, I had a dream of musical career, being an artist, I did not pursue them out of fear, but I still think about it. Even if I had a bad experience, after some time I began to wonder in the same path again, but this might not be related to type.


I think one could say that there's a certain doggedness in that which could fall in line with the general idea of INxJs. But you're right, though, it may not be related to type.



Agniete said:


> I have read that they both are in some way or another afraid of the world being a waste and unfamiliar place. Maybe i'm not those exact words, but something along the lines.


Haha, no I think that's true. Although I think that an INxJ would go into denial before they admitted that. ISxJs would probably just pick themselves up by their bootstraps and keep walking.



Agniete said:


> It sounds strange that [people think like this, that what they see and think are absolute and truth, and I would want to say I don't do that, but I see how it irritates me when somebody does this, and I am starting to think that maybe I do this to, just am not able to notice.


You might, and that could be an indicator of an Si preference. INxJs might be stubborn about this as well, however; once they have decided something it can be very hard to convince them otherwise. The difference is that an ISxJ needs to be convinced with facts and an INxJ will be convinced by the seeing the possibility of their incorrectness themselves (which usually happens through being reasoned with, which may include facts).



Agniete said:


> If I am ISFJ, I can asure you this is the truest truth I ever heard about young ISFJs.


Could also be inferior Se. 



Agniete said:


> 1) Nope. I am almost always like that. I even have a hard time reading in public or with noyse. I had a hard time writing or reading in class, I was surrounded by people and always were attuned to what was happening around. I can not say I notice every noyse, some of them are just not worth my time. If something changed, I notice, for example, my mother changed the glass for sugar. I saw that something is of, I had no tangible idea, but it seemed that the form is not the same, whe way my arm grabbed it and holded was not the same as previous times when I was opening it. I might not notice the smell or taste changes. My mother always knows if the meat or vegetable is fresh, I don't, to me it is just meh, some food, it is good, or it is not. I notice if you put something out of order, I always feel like I am being paranoic, but I almost always am right.
> 2) This comes as my natural coping with the world. I observe and see, feel the world, take information in, do not do with it until the need calls. I believe I mostly use Ti for this, but probably it is not in that much good shape for me to be Scherlock Holmes, it means I am not a thinking type. If I need to decide on values in a situation, I mostly look at what is happening, what are objective information regarding these values, as I see this being a Fe, but not sure, because I could also detect Te - being nice, kind and pleasant in order to get something I need. I always know that if I speak my mind, if I say what I think or do not as people want, the hell could break, for me or for all of us, so I hold for myself, and always still quetly do what I want or act in a way I think. In an unknown territory, as for example, in my friends appartment, I always want to know what is happening around me, I want to be attuned to not miss anything and be caught by surprise of something relevant happening. Maybe. I don't really find an answer to this. I know that when I was living with my cousin in one appartment, I was always attuned to what was happening in her room. It would probably be verry easy for me to be nousy, if I ever would want to be. Maybe thats just good hearing.


The way you've described this sounds like inferior Se. Time to employ my age-old question: are there any important sensors in your life? Family, friends, mentors, etc?



Agniete said:


> I hope you will find something interesting and useful in this mix of my writing. What do you think?


Yes, what you've written is insightful, and I'm sure you're an interesting person.  Overall, I still lean INFJ. I can see how arguments might be made in other ways, but INFJ seems to satisfy both my impressions of you and what you've spoken of here. I look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> Yes, that's a good way of putting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm being helpful, but I will also say that anything I write is going to have an INFJ bias to it. Whenever I try to describe functions beyond my own (Ni, Fe, Ti, and Se), I can see how those functions are influencing my perceptions of their opposite. For example, if I go on for long enough, my Si descriptions will turn into a sort of Si-Se hybrid that I find undesirable. I didn't get there in my last post, but you should also be aware that this is just one take on the functions that tends to slip back into its own perspectives. I guess if you're understanding it, that says something about you, though.


Ha, I understand that. You can only understand something deeply when you personaly experienced that yourself.



> Would seem to point to a preferred intuition.


Do you always see ideas? How does it look like when you prefer intuition? 



> Admittedly, the latter part doesn't always happen, but it is nice when it does. As for the first part, that could be more than one thing, but it could point to Ni. Would describe it as having a vision for the project? You don't necessarily know everything about it, but you know essentially the major points?


Yes, I guess. For example, I get something like a vision of a situation for a short story in my mind. Like a girl, smoking in her balcony, feeling a bit down. No idea how or why, no idea how it should unfold, but only the brief abstract feeling of wanting to show this and ravel it in some kind of story. If I could, I would draw this, but it would still not show its potential. Or an idea of a girl who lives kind of like in a Pride & Prejudice times, and one night she meets a man who is all white, but fashionable, and she soon understands that this is the Moon, who came down to meet her. I write only that one situation, with no idea how to make it work more. It should unravel in Moon understanding that she is human, and he loved her in a romantical way, he fell in love like Romeo, maybe he even would not understand that and have a grudge all of his life. I know it's silly, magical realism, romantic, but I have no idea how many women just reads those dramatic romance stories that irritates me, mess up with my feelings and leave me empty, with no hope for the world.



> In his memoir, _On Writing_, Stephen King said that when he writes a novel, he conceives of it at once and then writes it down. No planning or anything like that, he just writes it all. King is probably an INxJ (not sure about T or F, I can see it going either way), and this is sort of the same idea here. Granted, King probably revises his work, and I could stand to do that more myself, but the initial expression of the idea is a spontaneous burst of inspiration. When I'm writing, for instance, I don't just write the whole thing like King does (because I _seriously_ overthink writing), but I will type out a few paragraphs about the general idea and begin planning after letting the idea simmer in my head for a bit. This sort of behavior generally points to Ni. Sort in the vein of those "ah-ha" moments, which, while I normally speak out against defining Ni by that, it is nonetheless an aspect of Ni.


When I write, I have the main point, as I said, not always the whole story. I do not like rambling or having to decide which one of the roads I need to take. Sometimes I just don't see the one which would lead me where I need or want.



> Anything. I just threw out the things that normally cross my mind. I'm single, but I often find myself thinking about what it would be like to be in a relationship/married. I often entertain the idea of traveling with my girlfriend (my INTJ friend and I have plans anyway), and I've even planned how I'm would propose to her (yes, I'm a huge romantic dork, I know ). Beyond that, sometimes I find myself imagining what it would be like to be a successful author or composer answering questions at an interview or book signing or whatever. Really the question isn't so much what you dream about, but whether you find yourself dreaming at all.


Nice, you certainly are a dreamer, but this is not for me to say this.

Well, no, I do not dream that much that I could say I am a dreamer or I dream, the same as to say I am a reader. Usually when I come to the local library I feel odd, I feel like it is not a place for me to be, like I don't belong there, and nothing I did or think made that feeling go away. I remember having an incident with money and a book that I hold for too long that scared me as a child, but I do not feel this doing any affect to how I feel there now. It's more about me and calling myself a reader. Nevermind.

When I dream, I put myself in situations. For example, not long ago I find myself feeling little in this world, wanting others to leave me alone to be in my little life, and I imagined myself in a city of giants, being insignificant, living in a corner or a street like a beggar where nobody could hurt me, but I would feel insignificant in this world. In the wall next to me was a door, maybe leading somewhere better, and it all ended me questioning would I take the chance, will I walk to those doors? It had more complex in it but I just have no words and competence to express it.

The best place to dream for me is with my headphones and some good music on, forgetting all of the world and putting yourself somewhere else. But even in my dreams reality and how it might turn out in the real world creeps in and does not let me forget.



> Is this a more active process of you daydreaming or do your daydreams sort of come to you without warning?


 It's not active and uncontrolled. I have to make some effort to begin daydreaming. I know I loved to look at the sky and clouds from the windows in my highschool, but there where not that much daydreaming in that look of mine. Here comes the same experience I was talking about - being attuned to my surroundings. I still could hear and paid attention to the class, but it mainly was a background noise.



> You might, and that could be an indicator of an Si preference. INxJs might be stubborn about this as well, however; once they have decided something it can be very hard to convince them otherwise. The difference is that an ISxJ needs to be convinced with facts and an INxJ will be convinced by the seeing the possibility of their incorrectness themselves (which usually happens through being reasoned with, which may include facts).


 Interesting.



> The way you've described this sounds like inferior Se. Time to employ my age-old question: are there any important sensors in your life? Family, friends, mentors, etc?


Well, with my two cents, I think I have an ISTP friend. I always clash with her Ti - Se. I can see the differences of perceivers and judgers in our relationship. I am a perceiver, I believe - I take information first, judge it later. Not enough that she is a judger first, she has to have Ti dominant. I give her some information, I talk about something, and when I am done, she already chewed information and gives me a warning of what I do not see in her mind or what she sees as not making sence and how I should think, act or do. It was easier when we were younger. Her Se sees me as too cautious, too much wanting to know everything what could happen and decide before I act. She does first, than thinks because of it, I need to think first, and than maybe do. She probably would not understand why every time when I try to act as freely and loosely as her Se makes her, I make a fool out of my or do stupid mistakes. I probably had my first kiss (silly memory) with an ESTP, but not much to say about this. 

I can simply detect when a book has been writed by a sensor, in any attitude. My ISTP friend has that style of writing. Se somehow wants you to experience everything physicaly, sometimes a lot of her characters' interests are running around and feeling what a free and strong animal would feel. I do not say that every Se do this, but somehow you still can notice the similar pattern. I can not detect Ne writing, maybe I just did not held a Ne book in my hands, and still believe George R. R. Martin does not use Ne - Si in it's writings, at least not in this order. 

There could be more Si and Se users, but I am not confident about them, so I can not speak about them as a fact, so this leaves me without them.



> Yes, what you've written is insightful, and I'm sure you're an interesting person.  Overall, I still lean INFJ. I can see how arguments might be made in other ways, but INFJ seems to satisfy both my impressions of you and what you've spoken of here. I look forward to hearing your thoughts.


 Thank you. I find you interesting too, especially your thoughts and points of view. I have no idea how you build so much knowledge and from where. 

I'm sorry for your lost relationship. If you let me speak, I could say I remember when I lost a friend because of the horse. Ha ha, in our mathematics exercise book there were an animal, and we begin a fight because she said it was a horse, and I said it was a dear. Damn you, it had horns, it did had horns, and I was the only one that saw that! I even looked at everyone else's books to see, maybe I was the only one with the deer, but I bet you they never saw a deer or a horse. I know this is silly, and your argument were not, but it always comes for the best.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Agniete said:


> Ha, I understand that. You can only understand something deeply when you personaly experienced that yourself.


Yeah, which in of itself makes Jung's work that much more spectacular for even existing, but then that much more scary if he was just projecting. Typology probably needs to be a collaborative field.



Agniete said:


> Do you always see ideas? How does it look like when you prefer intuition?


Pick up a nearby object. Given enough time looking at it, does your brain sort of slip into this state of thinking past the object, seeing things it could be or might symbolize? It's that unconscious rumination that is characteristic of an N-dom type. It's hard to pin down in words because Latin languages don't lend themselves towards talking about things beyond the sensory world, but the basic idea is that the intuitive mind perceives images that rise forth from the unconscious (to all but directly quote Jung). Basically if your thoughts tend to be dominated by those flights of fancy, you're probably a intuitive type.

Another way of thinking about this is to think about how easily you focus on sensory information. Whenever I try to focus on someone's face, for example when I'm talking to them, I can only focus on the details for a few seconds at most before my brain goes back into its intuitive perspective, which naturally tunes out the perception of the direct sensory information. So maybe with the same object as before, try to focus on its details and specifics and monitor what you're thinking as you do so. If you find yourself thinking about everything _but_ the concrete sensory experience of the object, that's a solid indicator of inferior sensation, and therefore dominant intuition.



Agniete said:


> Yes, I guess. For example, I get something like a vision of a situation for a short story in my mind. Like a girl, smoking in her balcony, feeling a bit down. No idea how or why, no idea how it should unfold, but only the brief abstract feeling of wanting to show this and ravel it in some kind of story. If I could, I would draw this, but it would still not show its potential. Or an idea of a girl who lives kind of like in a Pride & Prejudice times, and one night she meets a man who is all white, but fashionable, and she soon understands that this is the Moon, who came down to meet her. I write only that one situation, with no idea how to make it work more. It should unravel in Moon understanding that she is human, and he loved her in a romantical way, he fell in love like Romeo, maybe he even would not understand that and have a grudge all of his life. I know it's silly, magical realism, romantic, but I have no idea how many women just reads those dramatic romance stories that irritates me, mess up with my feelings and leave me empty, with no hope for the world.


Yeah, this definitely sounds like Ni to me, especially the moon symbol. Someone might say that personifying the moon is more Si, but to that I give a resounding 'eh'. The moon in that scenario only serves as a symbol for otherness, mystery, and something beyond the human. I find that story particularly interesting because it shows all at once a romantic streak, like you said (which is a beautiful thing, by the way), a sense of otherness in yourself (as portrayed by the moon), a desire to understand the things beyond the human, and a desire to reconcile both your own otherness and humanity. The fact that I read into it that way also says a lot about me. 

But all that said, Ni-doms have an uncanny ability to express complicated symbolism like that in their art without even trying, which is why so many of them, both INTJ and INFJ become artists. Trey Ratcliff is an excellent landscape photographer who happens to be an INTJ, and you can see his absolute rapture towards nature in his photography: https://plus.google.com/+TreyRatcliff

Have you considered being a writer?

https://plus.google.com/+TreyRatcliffWhen I write, I have the main point, as I said, not always the whole story. I do not like rambling or having to decide which one of the roads I need to take. Sometimes I just don't see the one which would lead me where I need or want.[/QUOTE]

Sounds about right for an INFJ.



Agniete said:


> Nice, you certainly are a dreamer, but this is not for me to say this.


Oh, you're fine, I'm very definitely a dreamer.



Agniete said:


> Well, no, I do not dream that much that I could say I am a dreamer or I dream, the same as to say I am a reader. Usually when I come to the local library I feel odd, I feel like it is not a place for me to be, like I don't belong there, and nothing I did or think made that feeling go away. I remember having an incident with money and a book that I hold for too long that scared me as a child, but I do not feel this doing any affect to how I feel there now. It's more about me and calling myself a reader. Nevermind.
> 
> When I dream, I put myself in situations. For example, not long ago I find myself feeling little in this world, wanting others to leave me alone to be in my little life, and I imagined myself in a city of giants, being insignificant, living in a corner or a street like a beggar where nobody could hurt me, but I would feel insignificant in this world. In the wall next to me was a door, maybe leading somewhere better, and it all ended me questioning would I take the chance, will I walk to those doors? It had more complex in it but I just have no words and competence to express it.


It is a this point I would say you are what we call a "screaming intuitive".

Your last story definitely seems to exemplify intuitive thoughts. And I think I get what you mean about calling yourself a reader: you enjoy reading but don't do it nearly as often as you'd like to? You like the feeling of being around books but sometimes lack the motivation to read? I hope I'm not just projecting here, but I'm the same way.



Agniete said:


> The best place to dream for me is with my headphones and some good music on, forgetting all of the world and putting yourself somewhere else. But even in my dreams reality and how it might turn out in the real world creeps in and does not let me fourget.


You definitely seem introverted.



Agniete said:


> It's not active and uncontrolled. I have to make some effort to begin daydreaming. I know I loved to look at the sky and clouds from the windows in my highschool, but there where not that much daydreaming in that look of mine. Here comes the same experience I was talking about - being attuned to my surroundings. I still could hear and paid attention to the class, but it mainly was a background noise.


I'm going to go out on a limb here: do you think you might have been thinking without being conscious of it?



Agniete said:


> Well, with my two cents, I think I have an ISTP friend. I always clash with her Ti - Se. I can see the differences of perceivers and judgers in our relationship. I am a perceiver, I believe - I take information first, judge it later. Not enough that she is a judger first, she has to have Ti dominant. I give her some information, I talk about something, and when I am done, she already chewed information and gives me a warning of what I do not see in her mind or what she sees as not making sence and how I should think, act or do. It was easier when we were younger. Her Se sees me as too cautious, too much wanting to know everything what could happen and decide before I act. She does first, than thinks because of it, I need to think first, and than maybe do. She probably would not understand why every time when I try to act as freely and loosely as her Se makes her, I make a fool out of my or do stupid mistakes. I probably had my first kiss (silly memory) with an ESTP, but not much to say about this.


Yeah, this is definitely a good analysis. I don't doubt you're an IxFJ. And the fact you attracted to an ESTP seems to reinforce this.



Agniete said:


> I can simply detect when a book has been writed by a sensor, in any attitude. My ISTP friend has that style of writing. Se somehow wants you to experience everything physicaly, sometimes a lot of her characters' interests are running around and feeling what a free and strong animal would feel. I do not say that every Se do this, but somehow you still can notice the similar pattern. I can not detect Ne writing, maybe I just did not held a Ne book in my hands, and still believe George R. R. Martin does not use Ne - Si in it's writings, at least not in this order.


Yeah. Ernest Hemingway is often typed as an ESTP for this very reason: his writing style is very physical and in the moment. If you've read the Hunger Games, that's another good example of a sensor-written book.

I haven't read much of Martin's work, but I've often doubted his INFP typing. I'm not sure what to make of him.

The fact that you think in this way, that you can tell when a sensor writes and have noticed those patterns could indicate Ni.



Agniete said:


> There could be more Si and Se users, but I am not confident about them, so I can not speak about them as a fact, so this leaves me without them.


It depends on environment a lot of times (nature vs nuture...aaggh). In the West, there seems to be more Si users, but it might be different where you're from.



Agniete said:


> Thank you. I find you interesting too, especially your thoughts and points of view. I have no idea how you build so much knowledge and from where.


Haha, I'm glad I'm not boring you. Frankly, I have no idea where I learned all of this. I guess I just talked to the right people and did a lot of reading.



Agniete said:


> I'm sorry for your lost relationship. If you let me speak, I could say I remember when I lost a friend because of the horse. Ha ha, in our mathematics exercise book there were an animal, and we begin a fight because she said it was a horse, and I said it was a dear. Damn you, it had horns, it did had horns, and I was the only one that saw that! I even looked at everyone else's books to see, maybe I was the only one with the deer, but I bet you they never saw a deer or a horse. I know this is silly, and your argument were not, but it always comes for the best.


I actually misspoke there--we didn't stop being friends, it was just that argument where our communication broke down. Of course, our friendship is this strange dynamic of being two very different people and getting into stupid arguments a lot, but then knowing far too much about each other and having too much in common beyond that to not be friends. He's like the older brother I never had, I guess. Frankly neither of us know why we're friends, we just kind of are.

But yeah, I'm sorry about losing your friend. That's never easy, but I also do believe it usually comes for the best. Speaking from the friends I _have_ lost, that seems to be the trend. And I appreciate your concern for me.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

KalimofDaybreak said:


> Yeah, which in of itself makes Jung's work that much more spectacular for even existing, but then that much more scary if he was just projecting. Typology probably needs to be a collaborative field.


One day I was thinking about how Jung came out with those cognitive functions. I imagined him seeing some old chaty lady, and then seeing the pattern of her thought or act in some other people, and then seeing totally different acting and thought process. And one day he would be like - Yeah, I think there are eight thinking ways and I observed this in people, and I think this is right, and I am going to write about them and show this to the world that don't see it. In my mind this sounds hilarious, in reality I am afraid to be attacked of somebody who does find this rude. Oh well...:idunno:



> Pick up a nearby object. Given enough time looking at it, does your brain sort of slip into this state of thinking past the object, seeing things it could be or might symbolize? It's that unconscious rumination that is characteristic of an N-dom type. It's hard to pin down in words because Latin languages don't lend themselves towards talking about things beyond the sensory world, but the basic idea is that the intuitive mind perceives images that rise forth from the unconscious (to all but directly quote Jung). Basically if your thoughts tend to be dominated by those flights of fancy, you're probably a intuitive type.


 Well, I mostly see random bits of information I had experienced or in other way stored in my mind that could or in any way relate to that thing. For example I did this with an old fashioned heater. At first glanse it is not important to me at all, even insignificant. His silver color and for remids me of medieval helmets. It's entrenchment to a wall looks like a prisoner gates. One night I saw a hudge spider on the curtains, tryed to capture it, but he ended to get under the heater. I must say I do not harm spiders, even if I am freaking afraid of them without any reason, as for example, a bee or vasp (I have to say I did not get stinged in my life until this february, but I was afraid of them all my life, maybe because I was told that it husts and people day from it), I usually try to capture spider and let him out. But this time it did not worked out, and I had no wish to feel it walking on me in the dark, so I used a vacuum cleaner. Please, don't judge. Than I start to wonder how this heater was builded, how it al was, imagine myself there when people were doing their job, but this image does not really differ from the dear image in my original post, I just kinda grab first impresions, I do not build a story, see how it unfolds. Then I somehow personalyse water and think about how it feels to be water in there, maybe it could be like a spirit as people imagine the trees have, or it could be like those animations from my childhood. I am pretty sure this all screams Si - Ne, but maybe you see something else. :idunno: It looks like what I see from the heater are sensory things, but comes in a flight of fancy way. Probably abstract sensing.



> Another way of thinking about this is to think about how easily you focus on sensory information. Whenever I try to focus on someone's face, for example when I'm talking to them, I can only focus on the details for a few seconds at most before my brain goes back into its intuitive perspective, which naturally tunes out the perception of the direct sensory information. So maybe with the same object as before, try to focus on its details and specifics and monitor what you're thinking as you do so. If you find yourself thinking about everything _but_ the concrete sensory experience of the object, that's a solid indicator of inferior sensation, and therefore dominant intuition.


 Interesting. I could relate, but not exactly in your way. I do not ever think consciously about sensory experience, I observe it, and I find it that I can focus only on one detail at a time, usually thinking not about it directly, but about the things I have written above. Those things that comes in mind. I don't usually take one impresion and go with it, I just see all that my mind gives me and then probably keep the new connection for the times that I will truly need them. This really helped for me in my art school and highschool classes. I used this also when I needed to write essays. I were just sitting there, chewing the main theme in my mind and waiting for some good random thought I could base my work on.

Also, if somebody would ask me to describe somebody's I know face, I would be able to say obvious - dark hair, blue eyes, round nose, but nothing more. In the books I am not able to build an image of the character, it's easier to take something I already saw, even if I don't like to do this. I can see people using popular peoples faces, and I just can't, I don't want to see completely different person in my artwork or in my private life, unless I relate to something, usually it's more a relation to a character. Maybe you find it strange when probably all of my avatars was some kind of female actor, but the thing is, I relate to their characters, this is the only way I can make it



> Yeah, this definitely sounds like Ni to me, especially the moon symbol. Someone might say that personifying the moon is more Si, but to that I give a resounding 'eh'. The moon in that scenario only serves as a symbol for otherness, mystery, and something beyond the human. I find that story particularly interesting because it shows all at once a romantic streak, like you said (which is a beautiful thing, by the way), a sense of otherness in yourself (as portrayed by the moon), a desire to understand the things beyond the human, and a desire to reconcile both your own otherness and humanity. The fact that I read into it that way also says a lot about me.


It's interesting how you focused and analyzed this consciously. It is hard for me to do that, but yet I perfectly understand and see where you get these impressions/ideas/thoughts, but I simply do not see them, or at least I do not consciously think about it. When I write the peace myself, I know what means what, what has a meaning and what doesn't, but it was always hard for me to analyze something else like you did in that way. Now, do not think I brag. Almost a year before these I won a first place in local young people literature competition. I was not there at the time when the actual event happened, so I asked on email one of the judges if he can speak about my works and say why they decided as they did, because I was happy, but shocked. He wrote me back, analyzing, and I did not understand where he got the things he thought that was in my works. I was like - Oh my, I did not even knew this was there, and that people get this impression, and did they really took this literary, and this in that way? This was the point when I understood I will never be a litterature teacher, even if I still think about this opportunity again and again.



> But all that said, Ni-doms have an uncanny ability to express complicated symbolism like that in their art without even trying, which is why so many of them, both INTJ and INFJ become artists. Trey Ratcliff is an excellent landscape photographer who happens to be an INTJ, and you can see his absolute rapture towards nature in his photography: https://plus.google.com/+TreyRatcliff


 Oh, beautiful. I saw the first full photo of hobbit houses and the text about them going out with their coffe in the morning. Oh, how beautiful and inspiring these words was, they were delicious in an idea form, if you understand what I mean, I still don't know how to say this. Maybe it's a Si impresion of a thing.



> Have you considered being a writer?


Yeah, in some way I did, but there is still too much questions for myself personaly. I think this is the same as with the reader label. 



> It is a this point I would say you are what we call a "screaming intuitive".


Even if I don't dream that much? Just kidding.



> And I think I get what you mean about calling yourself a reader: you enjoy reading but don't do it nearly as often as you'd like to? You like the feeling of being around books but sometimes lack the motivation to read? I hope I'm not just projecting here, but I'm the same way.


Yes, exactly. I love being near books, I love the feel of taking new book home, having a promise of an interesting, capturing and good book, but when you start to read, it sort of "puffs" like a balloon, and you are left with a book you read and no more book magic. Until the next time you happen to be near books. It's really rare to find a good book, at least in my standards. I get bored, characters irritate me, or they can even scare me with their deepeness. Probably the worst things are irritating characters and when you happen to be in some sort of a psychopaths cave, and become afraid of it happening in your life. I experienced this one time with The Hours by Michael Cunningham. Have no idea of what I have read, my Ti is freaking out because it did not build a system for this book and its' meaning, it becomes afraid that it did not get it, and my Fe just did not get the characters. I had read it changed one of INFPs life, and in that time I thought I was one, so I took that book. I have to admit I did not loved any book that person recommended. Maybe it was just her Fi.



> do you think you might have been thinking without being conscious of it?


Honestly, probably not.

I always find myself attracted to ESTPs. My life's curse.



> Yeah. Ernest Hemingway is often typed as an ESTP for this very reason: his writing style is very physical and in the moment. If you've read the Hunger Games, that's another good example of a sensor-written book


 I read a bit of The Hunger Games. I think it was writen by a sensor who not only had that pattern, but also writing style. It's easyest to see sensors writing when you only see it, no style. A lot of YA books are like that. But this is just my two cents.



> I haven't read much of Martin's work, but I've often doubted his INFP typing. I'm not sure what to make of him.


The way he builds his book, the way he takes new and chops off his characters is in a Ne way, but I don't see it in his writing style. 



> It depends on environment a lot of times (nature vs nuture...aaggh). In the West, there seems to be more Si users, but it might be different where you're from.


We happen to love more Se users, but Si and Te stills run the world when the Se runs wild.:smile:



> I actually misspoke there--we didn't stop being friends, it was just that argument where our communication broke down. Of course, our friendship is this strange dynamic of being two very different people and getting into stupid arguments a lot, but then knowing far too much about each other and having too much in common beyond that to not be friends. He's like the older brother I never had, I guess. Frankly neither of us know why we're friends, we just kind of are.
> 
> But yeah, I'm sorry about losing your friend. That's never easy, but I also do believe it usually comes for the best. Speaking from the friends I _have_ lost, that seems to be the trend. And I appreciate your concern for me.


 Nice.

What do you think of this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn2YUK5990E If this is really true, I have ESFP cousin and Fi mother.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

I did today Keys 2 cognitive function test. Here are my results

Cognitive Process	Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************* (33.3)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) ************************* (25.2)
average use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *********************************** (35.3)
good use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************************** (26.9)
average use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************* (19.8)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ************************************** (38.5)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ******************************* (31.3)
good use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ****************************** (30.1)
good use

Hudge Ti? Don't think so. Other times I have done this I had high Se.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

...isfp?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@Apple Pine I had a thought about it, but then all I know about Fe and Fi and how I am Fe, is wrong, and I happen to not notice Fi. :Smilies1:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> @Apple Pine I had a thought about it, but then all I know about Fe and Fi and how I am Fe, is wrong, and I happen to not notice Fi. :Smilies1:


Well, you seem to have a constant focus on feelings, like:



> Inwardly I would feel/know I do not agree with my friend, or that what he said is not right for me. My face may show that I disagree, but I am totaly not ready to get into fights because we believe in diferent things. You really have to look at the topic we are talking about to say if I would outwardly say something. Also, it depends on how much tired I am and how much I am comfortable with this person and much I know him. There are people with whom there is no point in arguing.





> He looks so strong, so confident. I instantly try to see how he actually lives, how his surroundings look like. I try to see in my mind where he looks, where he is going. I do not see the answer, I don't want to imagine how this scene goes elsewhere, I want to hold it as it is now in my eyes, I want to hold the impression I see. I can almost feel how his fur feels like to me. His ears is gorgeous. The background is not impressive, but maybe it should be in this way, maybe there could be red berries to give some weight to the color balance in this picture. But it is beautiful picture,as also the animal. But deep down I feel that I would not want to stand in his way.


ISFP



> First, I would observe what is happening, I don't think I would have instant thoughts. In the situations like this I would feel pity that I do not know how to fix a car. In reality, I don't drive, I do not a slightest wish to do this, and I probably would not know what is happening under the hood. Probably, I would feel like this is it, we will not be there on time, and there is no way we could fix the car, at least I do not see a way. It's a shame, after all, it's my favourite musicians.


This too. And other answers also seem like ISFP. 



> I am a paradox. I am blue and red at the same time, I am calm and stressed at the same time. I am looking at how the world, others look inthe situation, who is really right, what is the truth. My mind is changeable as wind, although I have a hard time with life changes. I don't know if I ever felt love, I don't know how it feels, but I also believe that feeling love is not enough to say that you love somebody. Love alone does not change the world. Maybe I am afraid to determine that one judge and magical feeling as the thing I feel inside, because it never felt that moving and and magical, huge as I have heard. I am like a sponge for everything that happens around, even if I don't really remember things at great detail, sometimes it is enough to have some little detail in mind to be able to restore what you need. I am not the one to analyze you or judge your thoughts/decisions. I am the one to observe.


Ni^

and I would go for Fi over Fe 




Obviously, when I say that seems ISFP, Ni or Fi, it's only most likely that it is. Not a proof at all. 

ISFJ typing is probably coming from people seeing you as comfort, sensing focused emotional person.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

> I would probably already would want to go home after stressful travel and concert full of excitement. It would depend on how much do I now the driver, how much he/she knows me, what our relationship is. Will I achieve anything by saying that I do not agree? How many people want to go to the party, how many to go home? I know from examples that I do not feel good at those kind of things, especially when my people are not with me and are doing their things, and also when I am exhausted. At the second thought, that person is a driver, maybe I would feel like I own him/her something, and also, maybe the people I am with are my best friends, and I always dreamed to have real fun with them al together, feeling good and caring for each other.


Ni+Se. This whole process is Ni+Se. Seeing how everything connects into one, perceiving where things are going.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

> > I talk about how I feel or about my problems so maybe others could give me some perspective from another point of view, maybe they would understand and help me to solve it, but I did not find that any of the people I know could do this.
> 
> 
> Sounds like Fe


Sounds like low Te. ISFP friends often do that, and I help them at this for example. lol


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> ISFJ typing is probably coming from people seeing you as comfort, sensing focused emotional person.


 Yes, I too believe so.

Don't read this if you don't want a hudge feeling and life rant and ramble. What made me believe I use Si was truly my curent situation, my fear for risky adventures and things I don't know. But at this time I know I have ESFP cousin, and she is probably in the same position as me, she just loves more being with other people and experiencing new things, and people. We both try to figure out our lives, we both graduated from school and have no idea what to do next. If I would not know that she is a Fi user, I say she is an ESFJ, but in reality she does not base her life on what she has experienced. She just does not know what to do now, and at some point is happy with her life now. I am not sure about myself using Se. I clash with my ISTP friend and did not find ESTP Se familiar. I graduated from school, had no money and no idea what to do next, did not wanted to wast my time on anything useless, so I choose to go to profesional school like my mother did three years ago. I saw how she works, thought her work is pretty tolerable, also I have got into fight with her so I wanted to get away from my family, but I still moved out into a city that my cousin and granma lives in. I dreamed of living in it all my life. I saw it as a big and perspective city where I will get to know a lot of nice people, befriend them and do a lot of stuff. It was an dream city idea like New York. It did not worked out. Now I am home again, afraid of not being able to do any real work and of not being competent or responsible enough for any job. Now I am thinking of geting a teacher deegry and geting back to school. I miss it, I felt safe there. I knew what my life were and what I need to do, where the limits were. This all to me shows more Si. I have never talked about this, because I was really afraid of people ponting me to Si horizont if they would knew this. When I talked about this plan with my family today and it started to seem real, touchable, I started to feel my confident geting back to its place, feeling stronger and assure of my life. I love when my life has a plan for the future, but that future also has to be for me, about me and the one I would wish to have or I could see myself in.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Agniete

Another ISFP, forever lost in INFJ/ISFP. 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/694322-i-finally-got-around-making-video.html

And:

Does your internal emotional state correlate with what you show externally?

Can you change the emotional state of yourself? Of others? To what side – positive or negative


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> Yes, I too believe so.
> 
> Don't read this if you don't want a hudge feeling and life rant and ramble. What made me believe I use Si was truly my curent situation, my fear for risky adventures and things I don't know. But at this time I know I have ESFP cousin, and she is probably in the same position as me, she just loves more being with other people and experiencing new things, and people. We both try to figure out our lives, we both graduated from school and have no idea what to do next. If I would not know that she is a Fi user, I say she is an ESFJ, but in reality she does not base her life on what she has experienced. She just does not know what to do now, and at some point is happy with her life now. I am not sure about myself using Se. I clash with my ISTP friend and did not find ESTP Se familiar. I graduated from school, had no money and no idea what to do next, did not wanted to wast my time on anything useless, so I choose to go to profesional school like my mother did three years ago. I saw how she works, thought her work is pretty tolerable, also I have got into fight with her so I wanted to get away from my family, but I still moved out into a city that my cousin and granma lives in. I dreamed of living in it all my life. I saw it as a big and perspective city where I will get to know a lot of nice people, befriend them and do a lot of stuff. It was an dream city idea like New York. It did not worked out. Now I am home again, afraid of not being able to do any real work and of not being competent or responsible enough for any job. Now I am thinking of geting a teacher deegry and geting back to school. I miss it, I felt safe there. I knew what my life were and what I need to do, where the limits were. This all to me shows more Si. I have never talked about this, because I was really afraid of people ponting me to Si horizont if they would knew this. When I talked about this plan with my family today and it started to seem real, touchable, I started to feel my confident geting back to its place, feeling stronger and assure of my life. I love when my life has a plan for the future, but that future also has to be for me, about me and the one I would wish to have or I could see myself in.


Which sounds like lower Se, but as it's clear you are Ni, we could also say it could be auxiliary. ISFPs sometimes focus on their Ni, observations too much, and actually avoid acting like stereotypical Se. 

INTP often clash with INTJ, same with ISFP and ISTP. 

Again seems like Ni+Se thinking process.

Similar to this I quoted earlier:


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Apple Pine said:


> Ni+Se. This whole process is Ni+Se. Seeing how everything connects into one, perceiving where things are going.


I really don't see Ni + Se in this post. It's mostly Fe + Ti:

"I would probably already would want to go home after stressful travel and concert full of excitement _(Introverted, possibly inf. Se)._ It would depend on how much do I now the driver, how much he/she knows me, what our relationship is. _(Fe-Ti)_ Will I achieve anything by saying that I do not agree? How many people want to go to the party, how many to go home? _(Fe-Ti, because you're gauging other people's opinions/emotions, while using Ti to logically assess the situation)_ I know from examples that I do not feel good at those kind of things _(Si, using past experience)_, especially when my people are not with me and are doing their things, and also when I am exhausted. At the second thought, that person is a driver _(Ti)_, maybe I would feel like I own him/her something, and also, maybe the people I am with are my best friends, and I always dreamed to have real fun with them al together, feeling good and caring for each other. _(Fe)"_


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

^

And that is why you don't focus on the details like that when you type people.

Trust me, the result is pretty much always one big bullshit.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> @Agniete
> 
> Another ISFP, forever lost in INFJ/ISFP.
> 
> ...


I will watch this. (Does you mbti cognitive function type and socionics type really can be that different?)

At first I would really say that my internal emotional state correlates with what I show externally. If I am angry, people will see it. I can do things with a lot of energy, have more physical strength, what means even if I do simple stuff, I can be very loud and hit things in their places. I do not talk about my emotions until they are gone or they are not ruling over me, I just can't, I don't feel comfortable. I can give somebody a silent treatment if I am mad at them, but I am not the one to rant on them, unless they are my brothers. What else I can say to this question? I can hide what I think, but not my anger.

I do not really change my emotions, I don't see how you can do this on purpose. I let my emotions rule over me until it is done, or think through it and try to manage it. There is now way for me to be able to change my emotions - Oh, I need to FEEL sad/happy now. I can appear, I can act as it, but no way really FEEL it. Others - don't know. Probably don't really notice. I act as I need in that situation for that particular person or group. My ESFP cousin ( if she is truly one) is better at comforting people than anyone I know. I feel uncomfortable - I have no idea what to do now, what to say. Please, let it be enough to give her a shoulder to cry on and then to crack some silly jokes and feel a relief seeing her laughing and smiling.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> I will watch this. (Does you mbti cognitive function type and socionics type really can be that different?)
> 
> At first I would really say that my internal emotional state correlates with what I show externally. If I am angry, people will see it. I can do things with a lot of energy, have more physical strength, what means even if I do simple stuff, I can be very loud and hit things in their places. I do not talk about my emotions until they are gone or they are not ruling over me, I just can't, I don't feel comfortable. I can give somebody a silent treatment if I am mad at him, but I am not the one to rant on them, unless they are my brothers. What else I can say to this question? I can hide what I think, but not my anger.
> 
> I do not really change my emotions, I don't see how you can do this on purpose. I let my emotions rule over me until it is done, or think through it and try to manage it. There is now way for me to be able to change my emotions - Oh, I nee to FEEL sad/happy now. I can appear, I can act as it, but now way really FEEL it. Others - don't know. Probably don't really notice. I act as I need in that situation for that particular person or group. My ESFP cousin, if she is truly one, is better at comforting people than anyone I know. I feel uncomfortable - I have no idea what to do now, what to say. Please, let it be enough to give her a shoulder to cry on and then to crack some silly jokes and feel a relief seeing her laughing and smiling.


Not really. She's ISFP and ESI. Just, community doesn't have a good idea of what ISFPs are, as most here are intuitive, right? lol. Take a look at typing known people. Everyone is somehow intuitive. People tell her she's INFJ, which actually does make sense, but not as much, as ISFP. 

Physical power could be associated with Se. Fe are known for being able to manipulate emotional atmosphere. There is this one streotype. lol. Most people who tend to act like they are victims are Fe users.

Yeah, those 2 were Fe questions, and you denied them.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> Ni+Se. This whole process is Ni+Se. Seeing how everything connects into one, perceiving where things are going.


I always thought seeing how everything comes or connects into one thing is some kind of Ne. Like you pull a lot of things from one hat, but they are connected with different color strings.
Like this


> Well, I mostly see random bits of information I had experienced or in other way stored in my mind that could or in any way relate to that thing. For example I did this with an old fashioned heater. At first glanse it is not important to me at all, even insignificant. His silver color and form remids me of medieval helmets. It's entrenchment to a wall looks like a prisoner gates. One night I saw a hudge spider on the curtains, tryed to capture it, but he ended to get under the heater. I must say I do not harm spiders, even if I am freaking afraid of them without any reason, as for example, a bee or vasp (I have to say I did not get stinged in my life until this february, but I was afraid of them all my life, maybe because I was told that it husts and people day from it), I usually try to capture spider and let him out. But this time it did not worked out, and I had no wish to feel it walking on me in the dark, so I used a vacuum cleaner. Please, don't judge. Than I start to wonder how this heater was builded, how it al was, imagine myself there when people were doing their job, but this image does not really differ from the dear image in my original post, I just kinda grab first impresions, I do not build a story, see how it unfolds. Then I somehow personalyse water and think about how it feels to be water in there, maybe it could be like a spirit as people imagine the trees have, or it could be like those animations from my childhood. I am pretty sure this all screams Si - Ne, but maybe you see something else. It looks like what I see from the heater are sensory things, but comes in a flight of fancy way. Probably abstract sensing.


 One of my ramblings on this thread.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> I always thought seeing how everything comes or connects into one thing is some kind of Ne. Like you pull a lot of things from one hat, but they are connected with different color strings.


Intuition is tough, it's hard to tell Ni or Ne, unless an individual is either Ne or Ni dom.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

I agree with Fi for you, definitely.

But eh, what would I know? I can't even figure out my own type. Lol.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

> Well, I mostly see random bits of information I had experienced or in other way stored in my mind that could or in any way relate to that thing. For example I did this with an old fashioned heater. At first glanse it is not important to me at all, even insignificant. His silver color and for remids me of medieval helmets. It's entrenchment to a wall looks like a prisoner gates. One night I saw a hudge spider on the curtains, tryed to capture it, but he ended to get under the heater. I must say I do not harm spiders, even if I am freaking afraid of them without any reason, as for example, a bee or vasp (I have to say I did not get stinged in my life until this february, but I was afraid of them all my life, maybe because I was told that it husts and people day from it), I usually try to capture spider and let him out. But this time it did not worked out, and I had no wish to feel it walking on me in the dark, so I used a vacuum cleaner. Please, don't judge. Than I start to wonder how this heater was builded, how it al was, imagine myself there when people were doing their job, but this image does not really differ from the dear image in my original post, I just kinda grab first impresions, I do not build a story, see how it unfolds. Then I somehow personalyse water and think about how it feels to be water in there, maybe it could be like a spirit as people imagine the trees have, or it could be like those animations from my childhood. I am pretty sure this all screams Si - Ne, but maybe you see something else. It looks like what I see from the heater are sensory things, but comes in a flight of fancy way. Probably abstract sensing.


You use sensing, then try to perceive where the object came from or where it could go, but as it's Ni, abstract, your thinking process is a bit detached, like here:

His silver color and for reminds me of medieval helmets

Eh. You imagine yourself being there, like experiencing it, but only pick up impressions like here:



> He looks so strong, so confident. I instantly try to see how he actually lives, how his surroundings look like. I try to see in my mind where he looks, where he is going. I do not see the answer, I don't want to imagine how this scene goes elsewhere, I want to hold it as it is now in my eyes, I want to hold the impression I see. I can almost feel how his fur feels like to me. His ears is gorgeous. The background is not impressive, but maybe it should be in this way, maybe there could be red berries to give some weight to the color balance in this picture. But it is beautiful picture,as also the animal. But deep down I feel that I would not want to stand in his way.


Which is clearly Se-Ni. You are telling us you want to experience it, hold it, and at the same time, you throw weird intuitive impressions like "he's strong, confidant".


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> Eh. You imagine yourself being there, like experiencing it, but only pick up impressions like here:


Yes, yes, finally, exactly. Finally some words to shape up what I have been trying to say and express for soo long.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> Yes, yes, finally, exactly. Finally some words to shape up what I have been trying to say and express for soo long.


Alright, you are ISFP, my fellow Lithuanian. lol

Here's ISFJ's(not entirely sure tho) questionnaire:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ats-my-type-any-all-insight-most-helpful.html


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats on finding your type, you lucky duck


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks, @Vespera, quack quack  Still need time to chew up this info.

By the way, beautiful and elegant avatar.


----------



## KalimofDaybreak (Aug 6, 2015)

@Agniete I just wanted to drop in and let you know I haven't forgotten about this thread. I just had surgery, and while I'm lucid, I'm finding my brain isn't working at full capacity, and most of my responses when I initially started writing were just single lines. So I'll get to this soon!


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

@KalimofDaybreak, it's ok, I understand. I hope you will be better soon.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello, @Apple Pine. Can I ask you something? I am interested in how people see cognitive functions, not only how they are described in confusing theory. Can you give me your definitions of Fe, Fi, Te, Ti? Maybe in short, if you have a hard time? 

I, for example, see people as personalities. In real life I can see a pattern of their thinking, I can see that some people have the same way, but I have a really hard time seeing them in theory, having to put them in personality typing theory. People have just too much layers, they never are just one side or the other, they are soo deep and complex, there is just no way to say one type or the other. 

Just my two cents.

Also, have you read any good book in lithuanian language? Have you find anything useful and worth reading? Or did you read only online sources? 

And what do you think on Reinin dichotomies?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Agniete said:


> Hello, @Apple Pine. Can I ask you something? I am interested in how people see cognitive functions, not only how they are described in confusing theory. Can you give me your definitions of Fe, Fi, Te, Ti? Maybe in short, if you have a hard time?
> 
> I, for example, see people as personalities. In real life I can see a pattern of their thinking, I can see that some people have the same way, but I have a really hard time seeing them in theory, having to put them in personality typing theory. People have just too much layers, they never are just one side or the other, they are soo deep and complex, there is just no way to say one type or the other.
> 
> ...


Patterns. You start noticing them as you learn functions, and rule out the most stupid stereotypes. Still, we could compare these stereotypes to patterns. Even when you see someone taking care of emotional atmosphere, would seem so Fe, it's only like 90% chance or so that that person is Fe. But it's very likely he is, so here you go, you type him as Fe user. 

Even these posts I quoted, I said showed Ni/Se, are not definitely Ni/Se, but very likely, as such thinking is often noticeable in Ni/Se, and also it kind of fits the nature of Ni and Se functions. 

I haven't, and I really doubt there is any worth reading. 

Socionics Reinin dichotomies...

You can easier type people using them, until you actually get a good grasp of the functions. They are like boxes. It's easier to see how people may fit in there.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple Pine said:


> Patterns. You start noticing them as you learn functions, and rule out the most stupid stereotypes. Still, we could compare these stereotypes to patterns. Even when you see someone taking care of emotional atmosphere, would seem so Fe, it's only like 90% chance or so that that person is Fe. But it's very likely he is, so here you go, you type him as Fe user.
> 
> Even these posts I quoted, I said showed Ni/Se, are not definitely Ni/Se, but very likely, as such thinking is often noticeable in Ni/Se, and also it kind of fits the nature of Ni and Se functions.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.

Hm, can I also ask you to have a look on this - http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/764626-can-you-help-xsxx-your-knowledge.html and give your thoughts? This is older questionare, I have made some more, but OP and this is the most true to who I am now.


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello @Psychopomp, can I ask you to tell your opinion on this questionnaire?


----------



## Agniete (Jun 8, 2015)

Ready to talk and discuss, posting for more attention...
?


----------

